

How does the point works? - youyap

how does the point works here?
======
babul
Anyway to answer your question, as far as I know if you make a submission you
get 1 point.

If people like what you have submitted they vote you up (+1 point) or down (-1
point).

As you will see this second comment is another point.

Thanks.

------
michael_dorfman
What, exactly, are you asking here?

The question reminds me of the youyap.com site you asked us to visit: not
quite enough information there to make it clear just what you were after.

------
babul
"Quality, not quantity"

Don't worry about the points. Just focus on writing about what you are
interested in and considering your thoughts before you write :)

------
neb
How do you vote people up or down?

------
bigtoga
This is why we need a FAQ here...

